# Stewart State Forest



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

Date riding a lot this summer. This place is huge very easy to go on trails for epic riding for hours and find all kinds of marked and unmarked. If your in Newburgh area of NY and like biking on trails it huge huge huge. It has like 3 different parking lots and one is weed road lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

. 10miles in diameter of nothing but trails.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

The Buffer Zone is a 5,600-acre State Park MUA (Multiple Use Area) surrounding the regional Stewart Airport





Trail map:


----------



## Puck it (Aug 13, 2014)

Scotty got a new phone!!!! Pics are clear!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Scotty got a new phone!!!! Pics are clear!



These trails I rode but I did not snap the picture with my phone, I love the internet for pictures.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


>



Seems like every trail system has one of these. But man! thats a big car.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 13, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> These trails I rode but I did not snap the picture with my phone, I love the internet for pictures.


Yeah, no thumbs in the shots! Or underwater acid trip effect.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Yeah, no thumbs in the shots! Or underwater acid trip effect.



I like acid trip affect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s41plWt6rPM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_B06d9c018


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJTuOHTc7wA


----------

